# !gold lowrider bike parts for sale or trade!



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

<span style=\'color:green\'>~Ive got~
Sprocket~~~
handle bars~~~
mirrors~~~
sissy bar~~~
seat post~~~
chain~~~SOLD
front gold headset~~~

$50 for everything plus shipping


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

first how much are you selling the gold chain for? also what size bike is it for? and does it have i link?


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

the gold chain 3 and it does have a link and all the stuff was for a 20" bike


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

would that be 5$ or 6$ shipping?


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

probly like $5


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

if you still got the chain by the first of next month. i can send you the money.


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

ok ill let you know if i sell it


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

ill come by and get the chain tomarrow... :biggrin:


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

theres a convinence fee of 4 Dollors for you :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Aug 19 2009, 07:43 PM~14821981
> *theres a convinence fee of 4 Dollors for you :biggrin:
> *


LOL whats so convienent i have to drive like 15 miles :rofl:


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

15 miles lol its only 8 miles from redding to anderson and ur the next off ramp passed walmart lol more like 9- or 10 miles


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Aug 20 2009, 10:44 AM~14827444
> *15 miles lol its only 8 miles from redding to anderson and ur the next off ramp passed walmart lol more like 9- or 10 miles
> *


round trip thou..lol i'll be by today bout 4:30 u gonna be there?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

what gold parts do you still have?


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

all of them


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

how much would the mirrors be shipped to 86413 az?


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

$11 shipped


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

shit i forgot to stop by today but i got the chain still....


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

first come first serve


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

~CHAIN SOLD~


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Aug 24 2009, 11:50 AM~14864443
> *~CHAIN SOLD~
> *


thanks alot :biggrin:


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

ur welcome


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sale Pending!!!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Aug 26 2009, 05:31 PM~14890709
> *Sale Pending!!!
> *


on what?


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

everything


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

still got everything!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

let me get the 
sprocket
handle bars
mirrors
seat post
chain
front gold headset


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Aug 18 2009, 10:25 PM~14812651
> *Ive got a few things just sitting around. hit me up if your interested. let me know if you have anything to trade. car audio something
> 
> ~Ive got~
> ...


HEY IM LOOKIN FOR GOLD PARTS!!!!!

I WANT THE HANDLEBARS,MIRRORS,HEADSET AND SPROCKET,
SEND ME THE TOTAL WITH SHIPPING 91360


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 24 2009, 10:47 AM~16077377
> *HEY IM LOOKIN FOR GOLD PARTS!!!!!
> 
> I WANT THE HANDLEBARS,MIRRORS,HEADSET AND SPROCKET,
> ...


hey hey hey i got first dibs :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 24 2009, 09:54 AM~16077468
> *hey hey hey i got first dibs  :biggrin:
> *


HEY HEY HEY I GOT THE MONEY READY FIRST! :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 24 2009, 10:55 AM~16077486
> *HEY HEY HEY I GOT THE MONEY READY FIRST! :biggrin:
> *


how do you know that


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 24 2009, 10:05 AM~16077597
> *how do you know that
> *


LISTEN HOW I COUNT IT!.....1,2,3,4,5,6,10,20,35,60 DOLLARS READY!!!


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 24 2009, 11:07 AM~16077624
> *LISTEN HOW I COUNT IT!.....1,2,3,4,5,6,10,20,35,60 DOLLARS READY!!!
> *


how about i get the gold ones and i sell you my chrome ones fo cheap


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 24 2009, 10:11 AM~16077654
> *how about i get the gold ones and i sell you my chrome ones fo cheap
> *


NAA...DONT TRIP HOMIE GOR FOR EM BUT IF U DONT GET HIM WITHIN THIS WEEK ILL SEND MA MONEY!


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 24 2009, 11:13 AM~16077674
> *NAA...DONT TRIP HOMIE GOR FOR EM BUT IF U DONT GET HIM WITHIN THIS WEEK ILL SEND MA MONEY!
> *


well let me get the
sprocket
handle bars
mirrors
seat post
chain
front gold headset
and you can get the rest


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 24 2009, 10:15 AM~16077693
> *well let me get the
> sprocket
> handle bars
> ...


WELL THATS ALL I NEED....EXCEPT FOR THE SEAT POST....I GOT THE REST!!!


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 24 2009, 11:16 AM~16077705
> *WELL THATS ALL I NEED....EXCEPT FOR THE SEAT POST....I GOT THE REST!!!
> *


no you want it 
i need it


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 24 2009, 10:17 AM~16077711
> *no you want it
> i need it
> *


I TOLD U ALREADY GO FOR IT!!!....I GOT NO HURRY.....


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Dec 24 2009, 11:21 AM~16077761
> *I TOLD U ALREADY GO FOR IT!!!....I GOT NO HURRY.....
> *


alright thanks i was gonna do it any ways but thanks


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

SALE PENDING


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

stil;l for sale everything is packed and ready to go I dont have the chain no more so $50+ Shipping


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Dec 28 2009, 01:19 AM~16108384
> *stil;l for sale everything is packed and ready to go I dont have the chain no more so $50+ Shipping
> *


by $50 for everything that includes the Sprocket, handle bars mirrors sissy bar seat post front gold headset rite???? ill buy it how much to ship to 85323


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

thought you were keeping everything


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

i'll get from you tomarrow if you bring it over

that means shipping is FREE


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

so u coming by or what??


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

yea but i got to charge 5 dollors for delivery and to fit you in to my schedule lol yea ill bring them over LOOKS LIKE THERE SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

cool call me before you come over make sure im here...


----------

